# What to look for in a good trainer?



## PhoenixOrion (Nov 12, 2010)

My dog (Dallas) is becoming very rude toward the family and aggressive toward other dogs and some people. Formal training has been suggested but I have no experience with that. I've noticed most of the local trainers here are pretty expensive and am wondering what the average going rate is. Also, what should I look for in a trainer? Does it matter if he/she specializes in a specific breed? Does it matter if classes are private or in a group setting? Do places like Petsmart provide quality training? 

Any helpful info is appreciated.

~PO


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I wouldn't go to Petsmart type classes, they tend to be a very introductory and basic type of class and you may need a bit more. 

Usually classes are $20 or less for per week, so that's not much at all for what you end up with at the end. Adding the 'homework' and training between classes it's amazing how fast our dogs can learn from week to week. MUCH cheaper to pay in the front end for classes to have a great dog that will end up being a part of your life, then the alternative.

MOST OF US go to dog classes with our dogs. Socialization and learning and instant feedback to help with the training. Why do it the hard way (alone) when you can get educated help and learn fast (with a good club/classes). 

Of course you can alway then do the best dog sport in the entire world......... AGILITY! 

http://www.mkclub.org/obedience/index.html

http://www.superdog.com/trainer%20pages/training-westvirginia.html


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I would look for a training facility that has a reactive dog class, not a basic OB class.

Here a 6-8wk class is anywhere from $60-$100 

I would also stay away from Petsmart. If your dog is reactive/aggressive it will not be a good experience to be stuck in a little box right next to other dogs. The trainers there in my experience only teach the basic commands and do not address behavior issues.


----------



## vhowell7 (Jul 4, 2011)

I hired a trainer to come to my house once a week; it was pricey but good, because we either worked on the "problem of the week" or went on to learn a new command. Just my dog got all the focus, she learned stuff pretty quick.

I had to fire him recently though because he would consistantly show up late (with no explination). It was hard to have your whole day planned and then the guy you are paying not show. When he WAS there, he did a real good job, though. we worked on more behavior stuff and less commands; I can learn about commands from a book or online.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Go to your local vet, and ask for a referral. I did my own search, and found a local school. However, before attending class, I had to have our pup examined, and have her shots up to date.
While I was there, I asked if they recommended a good school, and they happen to recommend the school I chose.
I would believe that a local vet might know of some trainers.

Also contact your local animal shelter. Lots of dogs end up there, in need of rescue and training. They may have a list of local trainers in your area.


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

I would look for one who deals with that type of a problem on a regular basis (like others said, not your basic obedience type class). I know it is probably very expensive to have someone come to your home, but that is probably what is best given your situation.

I know breed specific isn't a big deal, but when training my dog, the favorite trainer we had was one who has various shepherds, and totally understood where we were coming from. She was very flexible with style because of that. A lot of other trainers really tried to force the whole treat as reward thing, which really didn't work for Dax because he has such a high prey drive. She understood this and worked with us, and could offer comfort and support when we would get frustrated.


----------

